# High-Tech Plinker



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Graphite bull barrel and Ruger trigger group, Magnum Research goes for accuracy in its new offering here...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like the way to go if a person is into 22 plinking!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_Good info, thanks Glen._


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet gun but crappy price tag. They do have some pretty cool ideas though and I know it costs money for all that engineering. Thanks for sharing Glenn.


----------

